# A few new products at Detailer's Domain - P21S Waxes and More



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Take a look at some of the new items on our site.

P21S 100% Carnauba Paste Wax
P21S Concours Look Wax

Other new items and kits


----------

